# How to make iTunes show a listing of everything in my music library?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

iTunes has decided that I only need to see certain songs in my library.  I didn't knowingly do anything to cause this.  All the songs are still there, and are even still in my iTunes library if I do a search for a particular song, but they don't show up when I list my library.  There is one column in the listings with nothing but a checkmark in it (I suspect it is songs that iTunes thinks have been played, but can't find a title for it anywhere, and can't make it disappear in view options), and I think the songs that are left may be the ones that have that check mark, certainly all the songs visible have the check mark.

I seem to remember this happening before, and somewhere I found a choice of "show all songs" that brought everything back to visibility.  But I've looked high and low through every menu, and tried to search in the useless "help", and found nothing.  Can anyone tell me how to get the listing of all my music back, and better yet, tell me how to keep this from happening again?  I can't ever imagine wanting this to happen, yet iTunes keeps making it happen.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When you're in iTunes, go up to the Menu Bar.  To fix your problem, I think you may find something under File, Edit, or View.  I don't want to click on anything cuz it might mess up my complete song / track list.  Pretty sure something under one of those should fix you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper, I thought as you did that I'd seen and used it in menus, but it is actually a button at the bottom of the page, below the list of songs. It's fixed note, thank goodness!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't see a button at the bottom that makes my list of 3,117 songs appear or disappear.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I don't see a button at the bottom that makes my list of 3,117 songs appear or disappear.


I don't see it now, either (as all my songs are there). But when iTunes made some of them disappear for reasons known only to that awful program, when I scrolled down to the bottom of my list of songs (I only have 1,040, I feel inadequate!) there was a lozenge-shaped button that said "show all songs" and when I clicked that button, all my music was back! (whew!) As mentioned, it is not there now that all my music is back.


----------

